
The WhatsApp Privacy Problem - argentum47
https://ikouchiha47.github.io/two-cents/pages/episode_1.html
======
WhyNotHugo
"abandon whatsapp" doesn't really work in the real world though.

Met a new person? That's likely how you'll communicate. Talking any lessons?
That's how your teacher will usually communicate.

Plus, moving most people over 50 to any other platform sounds way too much of
a challenge.

------
em-bee
whatsapp appears to be worse than wechat. on wechat i can hide my phonenumber
from other users. that's a major concern for me, i don't want anyone to be
able to call me just because they got my messaging contact.

wechat does not have any kind of read receipt. so i can never tell if someone
is seeing my messages unless they actually respond.

ironically, telegram doesn't seem to have any option to turn read receipts
off. at least it too can hide the phonenumber.

both telegram and wechat can mute groups, though wechat has no archiving
feature, like whatsapp delete is the only option. (or asking the admin to
remove me, that way i can keep the history but not get new messages)

------
r333
Anyone know how to expose the activity log?

------
ornornor
Look, if you trust a Facebook or google owned property to respect your privacy
that’s kinda on you. They’ve proven time and again they do not care about your
privacy at all.

~~~
p49k
In some places/situations, it is impossible to function in society due to how
ubiquitous WhatsApp is. Not using it is not an option. Solution here IMO has
to be regulation and/or breaking up companies like Facebook, who would care
about this issue if they didn’t have the power to shut down or buy any serious
competitor.

~~~
ornornor
I know, and that's very unfortunate... But very few people choose to or even
understand the implications of giving away your privacy.

------
downshun
Elevator pitch idea: "we are to WhatsApp what Signal is to text messages"

~~~
padraic7a
I think that's also Signal's elevator pitch.

~~~
downshun
Wait, so I can use Signal to communicate with WhatsApp users through WhatsApp?

~~~
padraic7a
Ah, I understand you now.

